
On Nextdoor.com, Social Networks for Neighbors - iProject
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/05/13/business/on-nextdoorcom-social-networks-for-neighbors.html?_r=1&ref=business&
======
splatzone
Interesting, but I can't help but feel this would do better as a feature on
Facebook than a stand alone service. Good luck to them.

~~~
malandrew
Not necessarily, it's easier for the average person to keep specialized
networks separate by using separate apps than by trying to organize the myriad
of tools for creating groups, circles or whatever people want to call them
these days.

The easiest way for people to know for certain what they are sharing with who
is to know that they haven't shared anything with a particular network so
there is no risk of messing up and inadvertently sharing something with
someone which you did not mean to share.

